# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  افكار لديكور منزلك/// صور

## كراميل

[align=center]قوس رائع يفصل بين المطبخ وصالة المنزل او غرفة المعيشه



يمكنك احداث نوع من التغير على قوس في منزلك بالرسم حوله بشكل جميل





او تغييره بواسطة الحجر


أستخدام الحجر على الحائط الداخلي للموزع وعلى حواف القوس





الجبس رخيص وممكن يجعل لك القوس أجمل وأجمل



منقوووووول
كراميل[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

مررره روعه خيتو .. تسلمين والله.. 

 فـ ـروته..

----------


## شجن

افكار حلوه

تسلمي كراميل

----------


## كراميل

فرات.. الله يسلمك اخيه 
شجن.. الله يسلمك اخيه
حمد لله انها عجبوكم
مشكورين على مروركم الكريم
كراميل

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]بارك الله فيك يا كراميل على الصور و الديكورات الرووووووووووووعة 

ان شاء الله بيت العز الي انتي راح تكونين فيه يارب 
وين الي ما بعد يأثث البيت روح جاي على كراميل خليها تعلمك شوي من الذوق في ترتيب البيت بمثل الديكورات الحلوه[/align]

----------


## كراميل

[align=center][align=right]ابو نور...
وبارك الله فيك على  تواجدك لمواضيعي
ويالله الي راح يأثث يجي لي 
احم احم صرت مصممه ديكور وانا مادري ههههه
مشكور اخوي على المرور الكريم
كراميل[/align][/align]

----------


## الاء

:cool:  يسلمو حبيبتي :cool:

----------


## أمل الظهور

ديكورت نايس 

يسلمووو 

ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اشكركِ أختي الكريمة  كراميل أفكار مُختاره تنم عن ذوقكِ الرفيع
 تقبلي تحياتي

----------

